# Ugh cold, flu whatever it is



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't care what it is but being sick sucks. Everyone is getting this thing going around. Runny nose or stuffed up(it can't make up its mind), sore throat, cough, fever and instead of a lack of an appetite I'm super hungry. What the heck is with that? I've had it for three days my mom has had it for five and my brother is getting it. I also saw that HoosierShadow has it. Ick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry you are sick, it is a bit odd, that you have good appetite. Get well soon


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG I got the flu last Friday. Had 24hrs of throwing up. Followed by being so sick I camped out in bed with chills and fever for another 6 days.

Then on top of that hubby came home with a nasty cold and gave it to me. 

What ever it was it sure as heck knocked my socks off and now I just have a minor cold. I'll take that right now and think I've won. haha.

Here's to hoping you feel better :hugs: and don't eat everything in the frig.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got over it a few days ago. Mine was pretty mild, one day of sore throat w/low fever then stuffed up head, brain fog and a little coughing. Still the odd cough but feeling fine again - total down time one day only and no appetite loss. (I have to be near death to loose my appetite, foodies are my favorite thing, ever. )

Husband got it and not doing as well, he's really sick and in bed right now.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"ve got it but i've got the stomache flu. I'm flippin miserable..can't lay down cause everytime i try it makes me wanna throw up even more. My stomache hurts so bad and i just want to be a big baby and cry lol..but no one to cry to..os you all are it..i hope you all get to feelng better..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh, I can't stand being sick! Get well soon everybody. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My father had it and it really about killed him. He is 80. It is NOT the flu that is putting everyone in the hospital, but the stomach flu. Hubby had it this weekend, kind of glad I was not around.

Everyone drink lots of WATER, and what I have done was drink a Emergancy packet daily and I wash my hands like CRAZY. Please try to stay healthy. i know how horrible it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful and scary.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweetgoats, I like EmergenC too! We also use Airborne around here.
What I have found to be the most effective is the minute I feel a sore throat starting, I take 2,000 mg vitamin C. This often stops a cold in its tracks. If not, I continue taking the vitamin C, several thousand mg a day, and it greatly reduces the severity.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know what it was that my oldest daughter and I have, but whew, it really kicked our butts over the weekend! She woke up feeling horrible on Saturday morning and stayed in bed all day.
I woke up feeling some sinus pressure, but just figured it was from the weather change and it was causing my sinus' to act up.
I was running a fever between 101.8-201.0 late Sat night/Sun morning.
Ironically it broke just in time to go out and help deliver Snow Whites babies. Then felt feverish again that afternoon/evening.

It's 2:45am right now and I can't sleep! I feel much better, the body aches aren't too bad, the only thing that's driving me crazy is the congestion. I just took a decongestant so hopefully it'll help break this up. 

I hope everyone gets over being sick. I know for us it has been a CRAZY fall/winter.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I feel so bad for everyone still suffering the flu!! I had it last week. It is aweful! Your body hurts to bad, but every time you move even to just roll over in bed you have to run to the bathroom!! I was just at the docter yesterday (not for the flu for something else), and I had lost 7 pounds since I was there a couple weeks ago.... talk about a terrible way to diet!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel better today, my poor daughter missed her first day of college cause she has it so bad.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a stomach bug yesterday. This morning feeling much better and ate a little breakfast. Last month my ranch partner really got hit hard by the flu. And the VA gave him the flu shot. I refuse to take it. My ranch partner slept 24/7 for 5 days. He is on insulin so I had to wake him up twice a day to make him take meds and get fluids down him. If I had not been here he would have wound up in the hospital due to not taking meds. The guy just couldn't wake up. Took him several weeks to finally be well enough to even function.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry everyone has had it rough, thank goodness everyone is getting over it within a reasonable amount of time. 
I feel much better today myself. My daughter went back to school today.
The only thing keeping me down right now is just some nasal congestion which I can't stand being congested, and well, I want to go get the week old twins outside to play! But it's still only 27 degrees! Geesh! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To all, that are ill, get well Soon :hug::grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

JaLyn said:


> I feel better today, my poor daughter missed her first day of college cause she has it so bad.


 I hope my daughter does not get it. Where she is in College some of her professers have told them, "you miss a day of class your grade will go down with every day you miss".. REALLY??????? So they would rather them go to class and get everyone else sick. 

I do understand because the kids skip class but they are paying for it after all and if they don't want to go that is their choice. My daughter has been a 4.0 student so they can tell when a student just does not want to go to class or just not going because.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I hope I didn't do more bad to myself than good today. I was outside for 2 1/2 hours! Mostly in the barn out of the wind, but whew, I could kick my own butt. But I had stuff I had to get done, and I honestly wasn't cold, only the tops of my legs and if I left my gloves off for a while. 
My nose is driving me crazy, otherwise, I'm still feeling okay  

Taking tylenol and alternating it with a nasal decongestant really seems to be helping.
I couldn't sleep last night, but when I took the nasal decongestant I was able to finally get restful sleep. Why is when I am not real sick that stuff doesn't help? haha surprised me that it is working this time.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> I hope my daughter does not get it. Where she is in College some of her professers have told them, "you miss a day of class your grade will go down with every day you miss".. REALLY??????? So they would rather them go to class and get everyone else sick.
> 
> I do understand because the kids skip class but they are paying for it after all and if they don't want to go that is their choice. My daughter has been a 4.0 student so they can tell when a student just does not want to go to class or just not going because.


When I was in college there was no attendance requirement. Years past by and I decided to go to grad school and suddenly I was hit was attendance requirement. We were only allowed to miss 3 times. I personally am one of those people who learn best by attending, but not everyone is like that. And I have had under-grad classes which really were a waste of time. But to not even allow a person to miss period, that is crazy? My brother died while I was in college. To say a kid cannot attend a funeral of a loved one or your grade drops--crazy. To make students attend who are ill--crazy. Oh, one semester my professor's young wife unexpectedly died. He missed the last 2 weeks of the semester (our final turned into a take home exam). I could see telling the students if they missed they had to have a note from the doctor, but to say you cannot miss no matter what--crazy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG my nose is like a faucet someone turned on full blast! The left side in particular! Since about 8:30pm <It's just after 11> I have gone through a dozen tissues that were SOAKED! I wanted this to drain and clear up, but geesh! I'm afraid to go to bed in a little while, I might get flooded when I lay down lol

I am thankful to be feeling so much better though! If it weren't for my nose I'd definitely be somewhere near normal <okay well as normal as 
normal can be lol!!>

EDITED TO ADD:

This morning it's still draining like last night, this is going to drive me crazy! My left eye is also a little bit teary and between my eye and my nose I feel so raw and sore  
My neice suggested a nasal rinse, I may have to look into it, or I'm going to not just be raw, I'll be raw and bleeding! Geesh! Can't catch a break!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good info to know here. I hope no one else gets it, not fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I thought I was getting over this, just some nasal drainage, but it's gotten into my left ear  Felt it late last night, and then it woke me up in the middle of the night. It's not horrible and unbearable, but I am a huge baby when it comes to ear pain so I'll be calling the doctor when they open begging them to get me in so I can get some meds to get over this.

When I was a kid I had a horrible time with ear infections. I can roughly remember being kindergarden age and could barely hear because of it.
As an adult I haven't had them as often, probably been about 5 years since I've had anything bother me like this. 
I don't hear out of my left ear very good as it is, so I really don't need anything bothering it more.

I hope everyone else dealing with illness is getting better.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

You can't seem to get a break! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been pretty much better for the last three days but I still have some lung congestion that don't go away. Everything always goes in my lungs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I ended up sleeping it off, my ear doesn't hurt, but completely clogged up, so after lunch I'll call and see if I can get in. I think I need an antibiotic to clear this up, otherwise it's just going to keep lingering.

On top of all that it's very cold out, 27 with wind chill in the low teens. My kids are home since it's a holiday, and I've been having them take care of the goats. I really need to do it myself though


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> I don't know what it was that my oldest daughter and I have, but whew, it really kicked our butts over the weekend! She woke up feeling horrible on Saturday morning and stayed in bed all day.
> I woke up feeling some sinus pressure, but just figured it was from the weather change and it was causing my sinus' to act up.
> I was running a fever between _*101.8-201.0*_ late Sat night/Sun morning.
> Ironically it broke just in time to go out and help deliver Snow Whites babies. Then felt feverish again that afternoon/evening.
> ...


Thats not a temp, thats a major hot flash left over from 12/21/12:GAAH:


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I don't know what it was that my oldest daughter and I have, but whew, it really kicked our butts over the weekend! She woke up feeling horrible on Saturday morning and stayed in bed all day.
> I woke up feeling some sinus pressure, but just figured it was from the weather change and it was causing my sinus' to act up.
> I was running a fever between 101.8-201.0 late Sat night/Sun morning.
> Ironically it broke just in time to go out and help deliver Snow Whites babies. Then felt feverish again that afternoon/evening.
> ...


My wife has the EXACT SAME THING!! It started yesterday...she had a headache sooo bad that she just layed on the couch and cried all day...I rubbed her head with some alcohol on a wash clothe...it seemed to help a little...she got up this morning and went in to work (she works at GEICO!!) YOU CANT CALL IN SICK WITHOUT PUTTING YOUR JOB IN JEOPARDY there!! She was calling for me to come and pick her her up within an hour of getting there...She has a temp of 102 and change at the moment and is snuggled down in the bed..She said that she had horrible sinus pressure during that terrible headache yesterday too...I hope shes better when she wakes up, or we will be in the ER all night...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

A mixture of catnip(for fever) funegreek(for congestion) and olive leaf(for infection) should help and be allot cheaper than a visit to the Dr's. Chamomile tea will help too.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

ok...ill grab those things in the a.m.! Thanks VERY MUCH for the INFO!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry your wife is sick! I hope and pray she feels better soon!

I have felt so 'out of it' today, just not my usual self. It was all I could do to find energy to get anything done today.
My ear is stopped up and feels so weird. 
I never go to the dr. over this stuff, but I am definitely going tomorrow. I need something to help clear this up, and talk with the doctor to plan out a way to build up my immune system.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to the doctor a little while ago, and as I knew, I have an ear infection  She said it's very very red and irritable and put me on some meds, so hopefully I'll start to feel better.
I feel so stopped up, I literately can not function. I feel like I am sleep walking because it's making me so drowsy. I could easily crawl back in bed and sleep the rest of the day away!
She told me to start taking sudafed again for my sinus' to get them draining again so they don't get infected...again. 

This cold weather is NOT helping. It's almost 1pm and the high so far today has been 16! YUCK! At least the sun is out.
I need to go give the goats a late lunch, try to clean the stalls a little bit, but most of it is going to have to wait until hubby & kids get home so I can have some help, as I was told not to be out for long periods of time in this weather with being sick.


----------

